# Our Rescue Baby Got hurt Bad today



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I contacted Lynne who runs a rescue down near Columbus and has helped me out on a few occasions. I am just waiting to hear back from her. I will let you know. I have emails to three others as well. Hopefully we can get this taken care of. Lynne is excellent to deal with. Lets hope she gets back to me soon.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am also so sorry you are going through this and this happened to your rescue fur baby. Hopefully things will work out and this baby will be okay down the road.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this but with yr help,I'm sure she will come out of this as a trouper.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you have options and you have support. That has to mean alot when things like this happen.

I really do hope all goes well ...


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

bumping this very important thread back up


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this setback. I sure would help if I was closer....poor baby! Please keep us posted. I hope with all my heart you find someone to care for this one while she recovers!

Please keep us posted!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

this was taken last nite. She looks bigger than she is. She is 8 months old and only 35 pounds.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sholley said:


> this was taken last nite. She looks bigger than she is. She is 8 months old and only 35 pounds.


I will PM you as soon as I hear something. I have left word with Lynne to call me as I did with a few others out in Ohio. Hopefully we can get this beautiful girl set up and help with her rehabilitation. She is a beauty. Lynne usually gets back to me late in the evening so if she does tonight, I will PM you. Otherwise, I am sure I will hear sometime in the morning.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I will PM you as soon as I hear something. I have left word with Lynne to call me as I did with a few others out in Ohio. Hopefully we can get this beautiful girl set up and help with her rehabilitation. She is a beauty. Lynne usually gets back to me late in the evening so if she does tonight, I will PM you. Otherwise, I am sure I will hear sometime in the morning.


thank you so very very much. Just taked to the foster mommy and the baby is pretty restless. The others of course do not understand why momma is in a room all by herself with the newbie. The want to play with her so bad. Thanks again I will cross my fingers. Saying prays for my baby......


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

bumping this very important thread


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, please let us know how you make out at the surgeon. We're praying for you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that poor girl is having a tough time isn't she, sure hope some one can help out !! fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry! I hope she will be taken care of very soon and find the right home to recover in!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

just checking!.
Any news will be welcome.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Finally heard back from Lynne today and she is willing to take her. Just needs some more information and I will PM you with her address and information she needs. You two can work out the details. I apologize for being so late but I just heard back from her. So hopefully she will get a good place to recover nicely. :crossfing


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I have received a couple of PM's so when we have more info available we will get in contact with everyone. Well she will have surgery tomorrow. Since the break is on the growth plate the outcome is going to be a guess. She is small which helps. Being 8 months helps. She may require more surgery. The one thing we do know now is that after the procedure she will have to be crated for 1 month. I can not even imagine. Will keep you all updated tomorrow after the procedure. Joan said she was so sad and tired. Doggie was too!!! Forgot to add that the initial estimate is $2500.00. That is before knowing what he will find when in there and also it will be more for the extra X-rays he needs to take while she is under.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

bumping up


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh poor baby. Praying everything goes OK and that she gets a nice to place to recuperate.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Oh poor baby. Praying everything goes OK and that she gets a nice to place to recuperate.


I know that Lynne said she can help her find a good place to have her recuperate. She herself is inundated with fosters right now, and just swamped but said she can certainly help with finding the right place to have her get the rest she needs and recuperation she needs. Lynne has helped me out on a number of occasions so I know she will help Sholley and this little girl out. And the fact she is in Ohio as well will help.


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

sholley said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. I have received a couple of PM's so when we have more info available we will get in contact with everyone. Well she will have surgery tomorrow. Since the break is on the growth plate the outcome is going to be a guess. She is small which helps. Being 8 months helps. She may require more surgery. The one thing we do know now is that after the procedure she will have to be crated for 1 month. I can not even imagine. Will keep you all updated tomorrow after the procedure. Joan said she was so sad and tired. Doggie was too!!! Forgot to add that the initial estimate is $2500.00. That is before knowing what he will find when in there and also it will be more for the extra X-rays he needs to take while she is under.


 

Just wondering how she made it thru the surgery. Hope all went well for her. I thought about her quite a bit today and was wondering how she made it thru. Will she be a couple of days at the vet?


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for asking. Just got home from work a little bit ago unfortunately the downfall of my job. Reason 1 to find a great caretaker for her. We did not get to talk to the surgeon who did the procedure because he had a very long case after us. We will talk to him in the morning. The vet tech who called said she was doing well. She was waking up from the procedure good. They have not casted her so that is good. She is not sure if that will come later. We are very anxious to talk to him. He did say yesterday that he did not see major complications so we are assuming that if there were we would have heard. Will post as soon as I can tomorrow. All the well wishes are so greatly appreciated. For you all that have pm'd with numbers we will get with you as soon as we know more about recoup issues. Your messages made me cry they were so sweet and caring.


----------

